
YouTube - Crayon Physics Deluxe - jbrun
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsTqspnvAaI&eurl=http://infosthetics.com/archives/2008/02/crayon_physics_deluxe.html
======
jfalk
Oh man, this kinda reminds me of "The Incredible Machine", but much cooler. I
used to love that game. I actually helped make a 3D version in school with
some friends as part of ACM.

